# rainbow boas



## garyc6663 (Mar 5, 2009)

i just wanted 2 say iv just got myself an amazing brazilian rainbow boa she is about 3-3/half foot in shed at the min so will post sum pics in a few days,


----------



## garyc6663 (Mar 5, 2009)

i want to say how much i like brb, i was goin 2 get another royal python but as soon as i seen her my mind was made,
has any1 got any tips?????
can you post sum pics of your snake's and viv's will be most helpfull :2thumb:


----------

